# Getting a Refurbished Iphone shipped from US through USPS? Questions?



## inphonic (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi all, newbie here  and have this dillema:

I bought one of those ATT Refurbished phone for $249 and family will be sending to me soon. Just curious as to which service should I use?

USPS for sure, should I take Regular, Priority or Express Mail (Air)

ALso, declaration should I put 'Used mp3 Player' or 'Refurbished mp3 player)

And What Value?


Any one recently had any experience with shipping iphones through usps?


----------



## inphonic (Mar 24, 2008)

anyone? com on help the new neighbour


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I would go with fedex or UPS. If they lose. It is their responsibility. If Canada Post or us mail looses it. Thats too bad.


----------



## inphonic (Mar 24, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> I would go with fedex or UPS. If they lose. It is their responsibility. If Canada Post or us mail looses it. Thats too bad.


but their brokerage fees would literally break the deal for me...

I m thinking of going with USPS Express Mail International (air) and puting 'Used Cell Phone' on the package


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Adrian. said:


> I would go with fedex or UPS. If they lose. It is their responsibility. If Canada Post or us mail looses it. Thats too bad.


You can get shipping insurance from Canada Post for a few dollars, same holds true for USPS. Might even be included in the quoted price.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

just have them write "gift" on it, they don't need to know what inside.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Never, ever, ever UPS.

Always use USPS when possible. Use the more expensive service or you won't get proper tracking. Require a signature on receipt or Canada Post or Purolator may just leave it in your mailbox.


----------



## inphonic (Mar 24, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Never, ever, ever UPS.
> 
> Always use USPS when possible. Use the more expensive service or you won't get proper tracking. Require a signature on receipt or Canada Post or Purolator may just leave it in your mailbox.


Thanks However and scoots and all your advice.

Yes, NO WAY UPS for sure.....

But I might just ask them to ship with expensive service (EXPRESS MAIL) which will require:
tracking
insurance
signature

mark it as 'gift' and 'used cell phone'

But what If they open up and see an iphone (which technically its used/refurbished) and charge me GST/PST on full amount $500 instead of what I paid $250

Should I ask them to inlcude ATT receipt just incase? 

Thank you guys for all your advice


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

if it's marked as a gift they can't charge tax on it...


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't know where you live but if it is not too far from Champlain, NY, you could use this service:

Freeport Forwarding: Delivery Instructions

A lot of people of the Montreal area are using this to bypass/avoid/resolve the border-customs issue. So, you send your stuff like the instructions are saying, cross the US border and go get it, then come back and deal yourself with the Canadian customs.

You therefore can use all the different services of delivery (UPS, Fedex) and there it is!

Cheers


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes, they certainly can charge tax on a gift. Anything above $60.

The problem is this: mark the price low to avoid taxes, and your insured value is all you get if it gets lost or stolen in transit.

Just be honest: mark it for what it's worth. Canada Post, unlike UPS, does not charge an outrageous brokerage fee, it's about $8, plus taxes. You like Canada, right? This is what living here costs; it's not that bad.


----------



## inphonic (Mar 24, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Yes, they certainly can charge tax on a gift. Anything above $60.
> 
> The problem is this: mark the price low to avoid taxes, and your insured value is all you get if it gets lost or stolen in transit.
> 
> Just be honest: mark it for what it's worth. Canada Post, unlike UPS, does not charge an outrageous brokerage fee, it's about $8, plus taxes. You like Canada, right? This is what living here costs; it's not that bad.


agreed! It's better to be safe then sorry.

I know if I mark it low and insure price will show outside, then I'll risk it.

It'll be around $24 + 8 from CP I think. Its all right, I think


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

dont use UPS as they will charge 40 bucks for customs brokerage. Use USPS, and ship it using whatever service for how much you want to pay. I would personally do the 3 day service one. 
Put used cell phone on it and say its worth 250 bucks. Since it's family they can also put gift.


----------



## inphonic (Mar 24, 2008)

ruffdeezy said:


> dont use UPS as they will charge 40 bucks for customs brokerage. Use USPS, and ship it using whatever service for how much you want to pay. I would personally do the 3 day service one.
> Put used cell phone on it and say its worth 250 bucks. Since it's family they can also put gift.


thanks again  GREAT blog btw...I love reading the content :clap:


----------



## inphonic (Mar 24, 2008)

update, so i'm getting it shipped as a used phone with no wires or dock or headset. those accessories to follow in different shipment 

Used Express Mail International and purchased $250 insurance with tracking.


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm in the same boat. I had an 'Amerifriend' order a refurb iPhone from AT&T online for me. I plan on having him ship it using USPS Priority or Express with insurance and tracking, marked as a gift - "used cell phone" of value $250.

I'm curious, why are you shipping the accessories separately?


----------



## inphonic (Mar 24, 2008)

Delroy666 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I had an 'Amerifriend' order a refurb iPhone from AT&T online for me. I plan on having him ship it using USPS Priority or Express with insurance and tracking, marked as a gift - "used cell phone" of value $250.
> 
> I'm curious, why are you shipping the accessories separately?


because the box they mailed was kind of small.


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

How much $ did the shipping come to in total, if you don't mind me asking? I couldn't find prices for additional insurance on the USPS website.


----------



## inphonic (Mar 24, 2008)

Delroy666 said:


> How much $ did the shipping come to in total, if you don't mind me asking? I couldn't find prices for additional insurance on the USPS website.


Hi delroy....I finally received and picked up my Iphone from CP Yesterday. It costed my pals around $22 for express mail + tracking + signature.

Though it was out for delivery, canada post didn't event put any NOTICE in my mailbox to pick the item up at my local shoppers post office....I called them up out of the blue and lone behold, they said they have something in my name.......

Never every am I trusting CANADA POST!!!!


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the update, inphonic. Did you have to pay duties/taxes/brokerage? Is the phone in good shape? My package left the States last Thursday, so if I don't get it in the next few days, I'll contact my local post office. Let us know how the unlocking goes.


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, I got my iPhone today. Canada Post left a delivery notice in my mailbox and I had to pay about $40 duty/taxes when I picked it up. Surprisingly, I was able to track the package even after it cleared customs, right up to the 'delivery attempt'. It took 4 business days total, I'm impressed.

The phone is great. It had 1.1.2 firmware and 3.9 BL. I updated to 1.1.4 in iTunes, ran iPlus 2.0b and everything works great!


----------



## aftus (Feb 5, 2015)

*Buy Products from the US with delivery to Montreal*



Philly said:


> I don't know where you live but if it is not too far from Champlain, NY, you could use this service:
> 
> Freeport Forwarding: Delivery Instructions
> 
> ...


 There is a new service that will buy products for you in the US, charges duties and taxes (up front) and then delivers to Montreal.

Anything From the US

Try it.


----------

